# [OT] Quem joga hattrick?

## To

Ando mesmo viciado nisto, alguém mais joga?

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

Isso parece um Elifoot online. É uma boa idéia, mas não é novidade. E eu não entendo tanto de futebol para poder realmente jogar um jogo como esses.  :Very Happy: 

Quem sabe um dia...

----------

## jbrazio

wtf ?

----------

## To

Arg.... http://www.hattrick.org  dêm uma olhada. Deve valer a pena ou andam mais de 400000 utilizadores enganados  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## pilla

 *To wrote:*   

> Arg.... http://www.hattrick.org  dêm uma olhada. Deve valer a pena ou andam mais de 400000 utilizadores enganados 
> 
> Tó

 

Quantos usuários de windows existem por ai??  :Smile: 

----------

## xef

Mais um aqui  :Smile: 

Pra quando a taça Gentoo?

----------

## To

[quote="pilla"] *To wrote:*   

> Arg.... http://www.hattrick.org  dêm uma olhada. Deve valer a pena ou andam mais de 400000 utilizadores enganados 
> 
> Tó

 

EDITED: esqueçe a minha primeira resposta, é o que faz ter passado a noite no hospital... mau humor e enfim.... my bad...

Tó

----------

## xef

Felizmente que apesar dos servidores do jogo serem só tecnologia windows o jogo em si funciona em qualquer browser sem nenhum problema  :Smile: 

Quem jogar pode aproveitar para dizer aqui as equipas 

Começo eu: North Park (85844)

----------

## To

ISEC (83905)

Tou numa série... não tá facil...

Tó

----------

## jbrazio

 *To wrote:*   

> Arg.... http://www.hattrick.org  dêm uma olhada. Deve valer a pena ou andam mais de 400000 utilizadores enganados :wink: 
> 
> Tó

 

```
Acesso Restringido! 

O acesso ao sítio que solicitou está bloqueado de acordo com as normas de segurança da S****y.  

  

Detalhes:

Sítio bloqueado: www.hattrick.org

Categoria de sítio bloqueada: Games
```

Damnit.. :-/

----------

## To

LOL  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ainda não se lembraram disso por aqui:)

Tó

----------

## nafre

Eu não conhecia este jogo.

Infezlimente estou sem tempo para instalar ele aqui!

Vlw!

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nafre wrote:*   

> Infezlimente estou sem tempo para instalar ele aqui!

 

A menos que esteja enganado, se trata de um jogo online...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xef

O jogo não precisa de qualquer instalação, basta aceder a ele com um browser.

Tambem não é daqueles jogos online que exige muito tempo, dois curtos logins semanais são o suficiente para fazer a gestão da equipa.

Não comparem este jogo com outros como dark galaxy por exemplo, que exigem que alguem que queira ter sucesso passe horas online todos os dias.

O dono da equipa h-raki, que subiu esta epoca para a superliga por exemplo, passou a maior parte da temporada de férias afastado da equipa e venceu uma série com bastante competição.

Para quem quiser um jogo com que se divertir sem precisar de perder muito tempo este é o ideal.

----------

